# 10g Low Tech



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have an empty 10g tank that recently, I have been thinking about turning into a planted tank. I have an incandescent fixture with 2x10w Full Spectrum CFLs. I wasn't sure if I should keep them or move up to some 15w spirals, but for now I'll use the ones I have for now. I have about 3.5 years of experience with aquariums but this would be my first truly planted tank, so I'm pretty excited lol. In this one, I'd like to have some Anubias, Crypts, Java Ferns and maybe some kind of moss (possibly Christmas moss). If you all have any other suggestions, just let me know. Wouldn't mind having some sort of carpeting plant, I've always loved those. For substrate, I'll most likely use pool filter sand, which I might be getting today :icon_mrgr. If this turns out well I have a 2.5g bowfront that I might be turning into a nano  lol.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

sounds good, I just did something very similar with my 10 gal tank, its my first planted tank as well so goodluck!


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks. Yours is coming along nicely


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so today I went to walmart and picked up some Pool Filter Sand, some razors (for algae in another tank), and an API pH test kit since I lost the card to mine and I had also broken a test tube. I plan on adding the substrate today however I don't think I'm gonna fill it up until I can make a little more money for the plants, etc.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

Might as well just fill it up and let it cycle.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I guess I could, although I don't have a heater yet, but that would just give me more time to get my stuff (dw, heater, etc.). The pfs I got today seems a little finer than the pfs in my mbuna tank. I think it will be ok, but I might get some MTS for it just as a precaution. Right now it has a Walmart filter, but sometime, if I get the money, I hope to upgrade to an AC 20.
I do have some pics of the sand and some rocks in it to last you guys til its done  lol.


















































btw. I have taken out the two slate rocks that stacked on each other since the pictures were taken cause I didn't really feel like they went with the others.

So, what do you all think? I'll keep you updated .


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

So for starting out I was thinking about stocking with these plants:
4 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
3 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red
1 Anubias Barteri Var. Nana
1 Java Fern Windelov (Microsorium Pteropus "Windelov")
3 Ludwigia Natans (Ludwigia Repens)

So what do you think? More or less of any of them? I'd like to have a groundcover plant so I was thinking maybe marsilea but not sure. Any other recommendations? And I'm probably going to put some christmas or java moss, eventually, on the dw I'm going to order.

I'm planning on ordering most of the plants from SweetAquatics.com since they're relatively close and have pretty low prices/shipping from what I've seen and I've read some good reviews on this site as well.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Also not sure about what types of fish to include, there are just so many lol. Any recommendations? I was thinking maybe a school or harlequin rasboras and maybe a school of something else.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Those are a lot of really big crypts for a 10 gal. Have you considered getting smaller crypts? For fish I recommend dario dario! They do not school, but are so awesome. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't realize wendtii got very big. I read from a few sources online that theyd only get a few inches tall. Which species would you recommend? Also, I'll be looking into the Dario


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ughh..you would ask. I am so out of the loop on types of plants. Give me a few minutes and I will get some names. My green gecko is gorgeous and grows slow.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

k lol. Btw I've changed the number of crypts to:
2 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
2 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red

at least to start out with. btw what's a green gecko? is there any other names for it (scientific names even)?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think most Crypts would work for your tank outside of the really tall ones like C. balansae, C. cordata, or C. retrospiralis. It's not that hard to trim down leaves that get really big, and they're all pretty slow-growing. 

C. lucens and C. parva are two that stay much smaller, though.

C. wendtii 'green gecko' is another of the wendtii cultivars, so in the same family. It's one of my own favorites, has some nice color variation and patterning on the leaves.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, c. parva,c. lutea aka walkerii,c. beckettii,c. undulatus..there are others, but many are rare and hard to find. The latter are bigger than the first mentioned. You can keep wendtiis trimmed, but in my experience they can melt if messed with.{some crypts do anyway, but come back}


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys. So I was thinking, start out
1 C. Parva
1 C. Wendtii Red
2 C. Lucens (they're sold out right now, but I clicked on the notifications button)
2 Anubias Barteri Var. Nana
1 Java Fern Windelov (Microsorium Pteropus "Windelov")
3 Ludwigia Natans (Ludwigia Repens)

How does that sound?
Eventually I might get a green gecko if I can find one lol.
Also any recommendations for anubias species or carpet plants?

Thanks again


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can't you get plants from members here in the S&S? Bigstick usually has nice parva and great plants, as do many other members with beautiful tanks.{hinteople generally trim on weekends}


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Didn't think about that lol, only thing is I don't have paypal, but I'll take a look. Btw I finally got the tank filled . 80% RO water, 20% dechlorinated tap. Working on some rock placement, then I'll add some pics.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO Anubias nana 'petite' is the one that stays the best size for small tanks like a 10gal.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

What about nana? I noticed most of the anubias were a little to tall for a 10g. Here's some pics of the tank as of now:









closer up on the "river"









so what do ya think?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Added a few more rocks and I added 2 Rotala rotundifolia to my list lol. Also added a pinch of fish food to start the cycle. Still don't have a heater. I'm guessing I'll probably need a 50w but I'll probably have to buy it used (if I can find one) because of my low budget lol.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That's what I use in a tank this size, a 50 wt. stealth. Just don't expose it while on during a water change...just unplug it if it is vertical. I keep mine horizontal on the back, near the bottom.I wouldn't worry about a heater right now, just save and get a good one.
I have nana, and marbled anubias. As Laura said, the petites are nice too. 
My present planted tank is a 15, so not too much different. I also use 80% RO and 20 % tap dechlorinated w/ Prime.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, cool. Thanks. I think my cycle started already (I saw a bacterial bloom after adding the fish food; still do). I'll test this afternoon and post my results.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

So I tested Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate and they all came up 0, so I'm thinking my test kit might be expired (which, it might be, I bought it last August). Great another expense -_- lol. I'll post some pics in a bit of how it looks now.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

nvm. I heard they can last up to a year when opened haha. I'll have to get me another one soon, tho.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tada. Might add some aquarium gravel to that "river" too, it would also help to seed the tank. Ignore the shrimp pellets lol.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

I added the gravel, and I don't know about you all but I love it haha. I was thinking, what if I got a nano tree, and put some christmas moss on it to overlook the "river"? Just a though haha.
Pics:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the nano tree idea. Maybe Weeping Moss instead?

Oh, and I much prefer Anubias nana petite compared to regular Anubias nana in my 10g. Using nana in the back with petite to compliment it might look good, though.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Why thank you. I saw your 10g journal, and your tank looks awesome. I drew up a little schematic last night of a rough draft of how I'd like my aquascaping. I'm going to be doing some research today to find out how big these plants actually are, so that my drawing will be a little more to scale lol. I was thinking about under the tree putting some Marsilea quadrifolia, and let that spread some (all of this on the left side) and along the front part of the river (on both sides) putting some nana 'petite'. However, I was wondering, how can I secure the anubias on the substrate, if there aren't any rocks (since they usually are attached to rocks and dw)? Then on the other side, most of my taller plants in the (those on the list, which I'll have to edit lol), with more marsilea in the foreground. After I revise this schematic, I'll try to upload it for you guys.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's my plan. Feel free to tell me what you think about it and what needs to be changed. Sorry about my really bad drawing/writing/copying skills lol. I had to make everything darker just for the scanner to notice it.
Some of the crypts might be replaced with C. Lucens but other than that, anyone have any suggestions (particularly for the ?'s lol) or revisions?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Btw: 
Ammonia: .25-.5  lol
Nitrite: 0


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aquarium1 said:


> That's my plan. Feel free to tell me what you think about it and what needs to be changed. Sorry about my really bad drawing/writing/copying skills lol. I had to make everything darker just for the scanner to notice it.
> Some of the crypts might be replaced with C. Lucens but other than that, anyone have any suggestions (particularly for the ?'s lol) or revisions?


Anyone?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think the Java Ferns in the rockbed would look good. They will grow quite large.

I'm not so sure of the petite placement. Petite usually works best near rocks and DW rather than out in the open. I think just having the Marsilea would look fine.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahh ok. Maybe some petite around the nano tree then? And yeah I wasn't so sure about the java ferns there either, just wanted to see if you all would think it would work. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

It's worth a try to see how they will look around the nano tree.  Did you pick out the piece of wood you want to use for the tree?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

No not yet. Here in a little bit I'm gonna go outside and look in the woods and ponds behind my house to see if I find anything there and if I don't see anything I like I'll probably order online from a friend of mine.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so I went out in the swamps lol and I only found 2 pieces of DW that might become nano trees lol. There was quite a bit of good dw but not much that could be suitable for a tree.








So, think I could use them? I know one is too big but I don't think it would be too hard to cut it, its about 18" or so. I might have to look again to see if I looked over any good ones.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Boil them and they should be fine. Sometimes driftwood can cause bacterial blooms, so don't freak out. It will look white and fluffy, and can be quickly scrubbed off.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> Boil them and they should be fine. Sometimes driftwood can cause bacterial blooms, so don't freak out. It will look white and fluffy, and can be quickly scrubbed off.


Isn't it unsafe to use certain woods due to them rotting within the water?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ammonia- back down to .25 - .5 ppm
Nitrite- up to .25 - .5 ppm
I have no idea how fast they would rot, but I'm going to sand them before I put them in the tank because the bark would probably rot first. If they show any signs of rotting, I'll do pwcs and buy one online.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Scratch that. The taller one was starting to peel and broke easily so its out. Might still use the smaller one tho.

Edit: I found out the smaller one is a Prunus pensylvanica tree limb aka Fire or Pin Cherry. Anyone know if that's considered a hardwood or softwood? I think its hardwood, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

So I today while walking by the creek there just so happened to be a birch tree. Some of the limbs were dying so I plucked em off and I hope to sand them and hopefully turn them into a nano tree . And I'm pretty sure that birch is a hardwood tree.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

I whittled of most of the bark from the birchwood.
Pics:
























please excuse the crappy quality of the photos lol.
There is still a few small pieces of bark but I don't think it'd be enough to really matter, and once it falls off, I'll net it out.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well it's cycled now . Can't wait to get some plants. Still not sure on stocking, so many choices! lol.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well nothing's changed yet. I still haven't been able to add any dw. Our water went out so when it comes back on I'm gonna spray wash the dw, then boil some water and pour it over the dw in a container and let it soak for about a week to water log it and get out some of the tannins.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang it. For the longest time now, I thought I was supposed to be looking for Willow moss haha. It sounds so close to Weeping Moss. Anyone know where I might be able to get some? I'll check the Swap n shop in a few minutes.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aquarium1 said:


> Dang it. For the longest time now, I thought I was supposed to be looking for Willow moss haha. It sounds so close to Weeping Moss. Anyone know where I might be able to get some? I'll check the Swap n shop in a few minutes.


Looks like you still managed to put Willow Moss in your WTB thread title. :tongue:


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

dang it!!!!


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, I fixed it. Stupid willow moss, get outta my brain :tongue:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Willow moss..willow moss willow moss:hihi::tongue:


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

lol, anyways.... I'm soakin the dw, no tannins leeching so far but I need to get it water logged.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Aquarium1 said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize wendtii got very big. I read from a few sources online that theyd only get a few inches tall. Which species would you recommend? Also, I'll be looking into the Dario


my Wendtii Red is easily 21" tall. I have two in my 36 gal. and they tower above most of the other plants


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

hmm interesting. I did not know that. Would green be the same way, I'm guessing?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Put in my dw, and I love it 
Pics:

























sorry about the color being slightly off, my camera isn't perfect.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

The DW seems to be missing something... Oh, I know, Weeping Moss!


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know right!!! If only it was a little more common. I have a friend who ordered some "supposedly" Weeping Moss from AquaBid, and she's gonna tell me whether its any good or not. If I can't find weeping moss I'll probably have to settle for willow -_- or flame lol, hopefully that doesn't have happen haha.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aquarium1 said:


> I know right!!! If only it was a little more common. I have a friend who ordered some "supposedly" Weeping Moss from AquaBid, and she's gonna tell me whether its any good or not. If I can't find weeping moss I'll probably have to settle for willow -_- or flame lol, hopefully that doesn't have happen haha.


I own a decent amount of Willow Moss (I grew it from a little sprout). I do not suggest it for such an application as this as it is a larger moss and is more stringy than most, for lack of a better description.

If you can't get Weeping, maybe Christmas Moss would work? I never used the stuff so I cannot say.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, good suggestions. Any experience with Peacock moss?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aquarium1 said:


> Thanks, good suggestions. Any experience with Peacock moss?


Peacock looks like a good choice.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I ordered all of the plants I needed excluding the moss and anubias nana petite.
:bounce::bounce::bounce: 

1 C. Parva
1 Marselia Quad
1 Java Fern Wendilov
2 C. Wendtii (Red, Green) (I'll sell them once they get too big for the tank)
2 Rotala Indica
3 Ludwigia Repens


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

order is still processing. not much to update, except that I switched the bulb on one side of the tank with a 15w Daylight bulb, the side I'm planning on putting the Ludwigia and Rotala.


----------



## goot776 (May 10, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the updated pics!


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! My order finally shipped today . I think they may ship most of their orders on Mondays. I'll try to keep that in mind next time.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Unintentional Overnight Priorities FTW.

Delivery!








C. Parva








Marselea Quad








Ludwigia Repens








C. Wendtii 'Green'








C. Wendtii 'Red'








Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

List of plants (I didn't get the Java Fern, but I already sent them an email about it)








All








Acclimating


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Done


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

*7/15/10*

Marselia Sprouting.









Crypt Melt?









Idk? Not sure if it was like this before I got it.









Just a dying leaf or a deficiency?









Rotala Rotundifolia









Ludwigia Repens









Slightly different coloring, the picture just doesn't do it justice









Side View


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

FTS









Feel free to look at the other pictures
Picasa Web Albums - Stan - 10g Planted


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the layout.

You might as well go ahead and trim the bare stems and replant the Rotala, though- the leaves won't come back in at the bases.

I'll be curious to see how your Marselia quadrifolia does for you- IME it does better with CO2 than without. M. minuta is the only Marselia I can keep looking decent for long in my own non-CO2 tanks.

Yes, your Crypts are melting, but that's also normal. They don't like being moved/transplanted. Leave them alone and hopefully they'll come back. Some root tabs can make a big difference in encouraging new growth.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks. The next time I go to a pet store (although it might be a while), I'll try to get some root tabs. I'll trim the rotala tomorrow. I was thinking about doing DIY CO2, but I'm going to wait and see if I have any algae problems. Also might start dosing ferts if I need to (kinda hoping not to since its a low tech tank but I gotta do what I gotta do lol). If I did do one or the other (or both) which would you recommend I start first?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd start CO2 first. Plants need carbon more than any other nutrient.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks again. I'll see how it does for a while and depending on how it goes, I'll start DIY CO2.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Not much to update. I finally have the money for some fish so I'm going to try to get a prepaid visa at walmart and order some online. I was thinking 13 CPDs (Celesial Pearl Danios aka Galaxy Rasboras). When I get them I'll monitor the paramaters and do PWCs as necessary. Also, for my bday I might try to get some RCS .


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good news!!!! This weekend I plan to order 15 Celestial Pearl Danios from a friend of mine :hihi:. I'm so excited :bounce:


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I finally ordered some fish, 13 CPDs to be exact. There was a little trouble with paypal and I lost some money :\ but at least I could still buy some. 13 should be plenty anyway. She said she'll ship them Monday and they should be here by Wednesday. So excited


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Got the fish in the mail today .














































They look hungry as you can see, I'll try feeding again later. They're also still a little pale, probably from transit.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Aquarium1 said:


> So for starting out I was thinking about stocking with these plants:
> 4 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
> 3 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red
> 1 Anubias Barteri Var. Nana
> ...


Your light isn't bright enough for Ludwigia Repens. The addition of Co2 will help it to adjust. Also think dosing with KNO3 (potassium nitrate) or Brightwell Multi (Potassium carbonate, Chlorine, Calcium sulfate) would be beneficial. Check out Rex Griggs on dosing.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

So I haven't updated in a while although it hasn't changed much, except that I changed out 10w bulb for a 15w bulb yesterday. Around my bday I'm planning to start converting the tank into a DIY High Tech tank  Here's some pics I took recently


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

looks really good! is that a special type of sand?


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks . Its just pool filter sand lol.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

FTS









Tiger Lotus









Marselia









Right side:


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Go back to the page before to see the other pics 

Here's a plant or something that has sprung up around my crypt. Anyone have any idea what it is?



















Full Album: 10g Tank


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Excellent growth. After many months my Crypts still don't look that good.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks. Won't be long before I start DIY CO2 and DIY Ferts!  Any idea what that plant thing may be?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They're just crypt roots.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

ahh, k thanks


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> They're just crypt roots.


I thought Crypt roots were a mixture of white and brown. Why would they be a vibrant green?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the roots that grow up like that contain some chlorophyll. They help pull nutrients from the water column.


----------



## Aquarium1 (Jun 20, 2010)

It's possible, guess we'll have to see. I pulled a few pieces out and stuck them in my empty 2.5g. Couldn't tell if they were attached because I didn't want to rip out the crypts. Although a few of the pieces looked like they had their own roots, but maybe, like you said they're roots themselves. We'll just have to see if they grow or not lol.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Aquarium1 said:


> Thanks. Won't be long before I start DIY CO2 and DIY Ferts!  Any idea what that plant thing may be?


Possible with the Co2 you won't need ferts. Give it a try! The lilly should the ludwig color should brighten up with the Co2.

Amazed that the clover and ludwiga are growing so well in your tank. I wonder what the gh and kh is of the water.


----------

